# Debugging etc



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

I recently had my pc re-installed, and been having issues with debugging and script errors. I use Mozilla Firefox. When I try to do jigsaws, it doesn't always pick up the "tiles" and they are hard to move around. Sort of jerky.

I do have installed
Adobe Acrobat Reader DC
Adpbe Flash Player 22 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 22 NPAPI &
Java 8 Update 101

Are any of the above a problem or am I missing a program?

This attachment shows add-ons - which I didnt do.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

I am still getting shockwave flash errors all the time now, and its slowing down the pc. PLEASE ... can someone help me?


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

Please delete thread, I will have to get this fixed up.


----------

